# 1948 childhood?



## pheonix (Dec 18, 2013)

Does anyone have any idea what everyday life would have been like for teens aged 13-16 in the 1940s (specifically 1948) in the US would have been like? For example, what would be the average school day? Weekend? What would they do for fun and what kind of subjects would they study? What sort of national politics would they be aware of and how aware? Etc. Thank you so much!


----------



## CorporateTool (Dec 18, 2013)

I guess a few questions first: What part of the US? Small town?  Farmlands? A big city like New York or Los Angelas? Also might depend on the lifestyle of the teen in question. Boy or Girl, socioeconomic status,  ext. A lot of that would factor into the question.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 19, 2013)

Well two of my characters, a brother and a sister, would live probably in a small town forest or beachy area. And they would live a kind of a private lifestyle, being each other's closest friend and really hanging around many other kids their age. And then my other character would probably live in NYC. She would live a very extroverted lifestyle with a larger friend group. All of the characters would be probably lower middle class.


----------

